# Lose license if you dont work enough in first year?



## heatherskittle (Nov 1, 2008)

NREMT-I here, I've heard you lose your NREMT license if you don't work for a certain amount of time within the first 12 months of having the license. Anyone know if this is true?  :blink:


----------



## Hastings (Nov 1, 2008)

heatherskittle said:


> NREMT-I here, I've heard you lose your NREMT license if you don't work for a certain amount of time within the first 12 months of having the license. Anyone know if this is true?  :blink:



No. It's good until the expiration date listed.


----------



## KEVD18 (Nov 1, 2008)

you're reffering to the status of your cert upon renewal. you have to have a current service affilitation(i.e. job) when you renew.

they dont check up on you during the issue period and if your not currently working, you can apply for a continuity renewal for inactive status so you keep your ticket but cant practice under it.


----------



## John E (Nov 1, 2008)

*Well first off...*

the NREMT isn't a licensing agency so it would be pretty damned hard for you to lose a license from them.

Secondly, you'd be better off checking with your state's office of EMS certification and/or licensing than you will be asking this question here. Last time I checked, no one that posts on EMT Life has the authority to issue or cancel anyone's EMT or Paramedic license.

If you don't know who or where they are, do a Google search and find the office in your state that certifies and licenses EMS personnel. Should take about 10 seconds to pop up on your screen.

John E.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Nov 1, 2008)

Actually, one has to be working as an Intermediate or Paramedic to re certify. As well, a medical director must sign that either they see you function clinically or per lab skills evaluation. 

No at the basic level one does not have to work at that level but for the advanced level one must or go inactive. In that case one must contact the NREMT and change their status from inactive (which is only good for one term).

R/r 911


----------



## John E (Nov 1, 2008)

*Rid...*

you need to reread the original poster's question...

Wasn't asking about being re-certified, they asked if the NREMT could take away their license for not working enough.

John E.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Nov 1, 2008)

John E said:


> you need to reread the original poster's question...
> 
> Wasn't asking about being re-certified, they asked if the NREMT could take away their license for not working enough.
> 
> John E.



oops.. 

R/r 911


----------



## heatherskittle (Nov 1, 2008)

John E said:


> you need to reread the original poster's question...
> 
> Wasn't asking about being re-certified, they asked if the NREMT could take away their license for not working enough.
> 
> John E.


OH GOD, I used the wrong word. This must be the end of the world. Thanks for the completely un-necessary smart @ss reply. Go google how to be friendly, it should take about 10 seconds. 

But thank you to the ones who PM'd me, who knew what I meant.

Have a good day


----------



## Ridryder911 (Nov 2, 2008)

heatherskittle said:


> OH GOD, I used the wrong word. This must be the end of the world. Thanks for the completely un-necessary smart @ss reply. Go google how to be friendly, it should take about 10 seconds.
> 
> But thank you to the ones who PM'd me, who knew what I meant.
> 
> Have a good day




Part of the purpose of this forum is to give accurate information. Part of the problem in EMS is the lack of understanding and education of the business and profession itself. As you even asked a question about it. There is quite a bit of difference between the two words. It really is more than semantics as many think. 

R/r 911


----------



## bstone (Nov 3, 2008)

Assume for a moment that someone works in an ER or clinic utilizing their training as an ALS provider (Intermediate or Paramedic) but not on an ambulance. Will the NREMT accept this for purposes of recertification?


----------



## BossyCow (Nov 3, 2008)

I would be more concerned about keeping up my skills while not working than I would be in keeping my cert. But that's just me.


----------



## bstone (Nov 3, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> I would be more concerned about keeping up my skills while not working than I would be in keeping my cert. But that's just me.



Worked hard to get where I am. I'd be interested in keeping the cert. Without it you can't keep the skills. They won't license you (in most states).


----------



## KEVD18 (Nov 3, 2008)

the application must be signed by the training officer/supervisor. theoretically, a doctor could be a training officer for an ambulance company/department. so i would imagine that if you got an er attending to sign your recert app, i wouldnt imagine that it would be questioned. 

this is, however, my interpretation.


----------



## bstone (Nov 3, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> the application must be signed by the training officer/supervisor. theoretically, a doctor could be a training officer for an ambulance company/department. so i would imagine that if you got an er attending to sign your recert app, i wouldnt imagine that it would be questioned.
> 
> this is, however, my interpretation.



Gotchya. I'll ask one of the attendings I work with. Thanks so much for enlightening me on to that.


----------



## BossyCow (Nov 3, 2008)

bstone said:


> Worked hard to get where I am. I'd be interested in keeping the cert. Without it you can't keep the skills. They won't license you (in most states).



If you have the skills you can get the cert.


----------



## bstone (Nov 3, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> If you have the skills you can get the cert.



Not exactly true. You need to have gone through the classes to be allowed to sit for the exam.


----------



## marineman (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't know if it's the NREMT or a Wisconsin thing but if we have a lapse of 2 years or less we only have to retake the test to get our cert back.


----------

